# pederasta = homosexual?



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

Lately, quite a few people have written me, upset about the translation  of pederasta on WordReference.

The Oxford dictionary on WordReference translates _pederasta_ as both pedophile and homosexual.  I am curious if that second meaning (homosexual) is a real meaning that is actually used, or used to be used in that way.

In English, _pederast_ definitely can mean homosexual, same for _pédéraste_  in French, and you can find it actually used in that manner.  Even the  RAE lists sodomía as the second meaning of pederastia.


 So, my question is: is pederasta used to mean homosexual anywhere _*in  Spanish*_?  Was  it ever?  *I'm only asking about real uses in Spanish.*

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Cornelius71

I understand 'pederast' as someone , usually a man, who enjoys sex with children. 
 If the abused child is of his/her own sex, then he/she is a homosexual as well as a pederast.


----------



## yul081

I'm in total agreement with Cornelius71, we used the terms like that in my country.


----------



## saza

Cornelius71 said:


> I understand 'pederast' as someone , usually a man, who enjoys sex with children.
> If the abused child is of his/her own sex, then he/she is a homosexual as well as a pederast.


 
Well, it's all a bit sensitive, isn't it? A man might abuse boys and be married, does that make him a homosexual?
To tell you the truth I think most people don't know about the homosexual meaning of 'pederast'. I didn't until now. Here in Spain I've only heard 'pederast' used for a child abuser.


----------



## divina

But, if it's a grown man who is homosexual only with other grown men (not children), he wouldn't be considered a pederast, right?


----------



## obz

divina said:


> But, if it's a grown man who is homosexual only with other grown men (not children), he wouldn't be considered a pederast, right?



No, that is "gay" or "homosexual".. in both languages.

*pederastia *

_f. Abuso deshonesto cometido  por un adulto hacia los niños:_


----------



## divina

Aún les guste del mismo sexo o sexo distinto,si es un niño de cierta edad es pederasta, no es homosexualidad.

¿Verdad?


----------



## saza

Yes, in my view.


----------



## Anemoah

Se considera "niño" mientras no sea mayor de edad. En España la mayoría de edad son los 18 años.
Una persona que abuse de otra de 17 años por ejemplo, sería considerado pederasta. Si el _abusado _es mayor de edad ya no es un niño, y el _abusador _sería considerado homosexual tan sólo si fueran del mismo sexo.


----------



## mkellogg

¿Entonces, puede ser que sea un significado viejo/obsoleto?  ¿O simplemente nunca ha tenido este significado en español, a pesar de lo que dicen algunos diccionarios?


----------



## saza

Hombre, si está aceptado por la RAE será que existió. De todas maneras yo diría que este significado es obsoleto.


----------



## obz

La única definición que se encuentra en el DRAE es 
"1. m. Hombre que comete pederastia."


----------



## Janis Joplin

Pues por acá pederasta es aquél que comete DELITO de pederastía y es SENTENCIADO por ello.

No todos los pedófilos son pederastas pero *obviamente* todos los pederastas son pedófilos.

Pueden o no ser homosexuales.  Pueden ser bisexuales o heterosexuales, si consideramos que los abusos sexuales no siempre se cometen por el placer sexua sino por el ejercicio de poder y control en contra de la víctima.


----------



## fsabroso

mkellogg said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Lately, quite a few people have written me, upset about the translation of pederasta on WordReference.
> 
> The Oxford dictionary on WordReference translates _pederasta_ as both pedophile and homosexual. I am curious if that second meaning (homosexual) is a real meaning that is actually used, or used to be used in that way.
> 
> In English, _pederast_ definitely can mean homosexual, same for _pédéraste_ in French, and you can find it actually used in that manner. Even the RAE lists sodomía as the second meaning of pederastia.
> 
> 
> So, my question is: is pederasta used to mean homosexual anywhere _*in Spanish*_? Was it ever? *I'm only asking about real uses in Spanish.*
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


No, I havent't heard that use in Perú. In the press, news, etc. the use of pederasta has nothing to do with homosexuals but with people who sexually abuse of children.

I'm not talking about dictionaries meaning but the use of the word I've heard, read and understood.


----------



## Vikinga-Guadalupana

I agree. I have never seen the word "pederasta" used in a homosexual context (unless it was followed by something like "always praying on male children"). While some homosexuals can be "pederastas" not all "pederastas" are homosexuals.


----------



## patolawyer

En Argentina, pederasta no es sinónimo de homosexual. Sí lo es por ejemplo "gay", "marica" y otros términos quizás aún más vulgares.Pero NO SON SINONIMOS pederasta y homosexual.
No perdamos de vista que el pederasta es un pervertido sexual: el homosexual es alguien que gusta de personas de su mismo sexo.


----------



## aommoa

no son sinonimos

y anemoah, creo que en españa es por debajo de 13 años, entre 13 y 16 creo que hay un limbo.


----------



## Antpax

Hola a todos:

Yo tampoco he oido nunca usar "pederasta" como sinónimo de "homosexual", son cosas distintas. Un pederasta puede ser homosexual al igual que puede ser rubio.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Yo sí que lo he visto, hace muchos años.

Uno de mis abuelos era juez; no sé exactamente cómo, alguno de sus casos acabó en uno de los baúles del desván, traslado tras traslado. Muertas de curiosidad, mis hermanas y yo nos dedicábamos a leer las cartas, los atestados, examinar las pruebas, etc.

Un pederasta era siempre un homosexual al que le iban los adolescentes. Por la sencilla razón de que las mujeres no tenían derecho alguno; y una niña, en cuanto tenía su primera regla, era considerada una mujer - y sus padres tenían el derecho de vendérsela a cualquiera (léase "casarla"), quisiese ella o no. 

El delito de violación no existía, y los abusos sexuales a una niña tampoco. Por muy joven que fuera, el abuso (si la niña sobrevivía) se consideraba consentido. Virgen o mártir, vamos.

Claro que todo eso pasaba a principios del siglo pasado...


----------



## ILT

Por acá tampoco he visto o escuchado que pederasta y homosexual sean sinónimos.
De hecho, ser pederasta es un delito o crimen (no sé de terminología legal), ser homosexual no.
Voy a preguntar a mis mayores a ver qué me pueden decir al respecto.


----------



## dexterciyo

La definición de _pederastia_ como 'sodomía' y, por extensión, relacionado con la homosexualidad, es una acepción bastante anticuada (hasta el siglo XIX cuando se acuñó la palabra *homosexual*), y nada frecuente en el lenguaje de hoy. Este tema ha sido muy atacado, y la RAE ya ha notificado que retirará esa acepción de la entrada de *pederastia*.

En inglés, me sorprende que se haya dicho que _pederast_ puede ser lo mismo que _homosexual_. Según el diccionario de Oxford, estas son las definiciones:



> *pederast*: _a man who indulges in pederasty_. > *pederasty*: _sexual activity involving a man and a boy_.





> *homosexual*: _sexually attracted to people of one's own sex_.



Creo que son bien diferentes.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,
It seems completely clear: "pederasta" and "homosexual" are not synomyns in modern Spanish. In Colombia we never use them as synonyms either. In fact, a "pederesta" can be an heterosexual.

As the very RAE is going to fix it, that entry in the Oxford dictionary must be modified indeed, even more when "_homosexual_" is read first, before "_pedófilo_".

Regards,


----------



## Janis Joplin

dexterciyo said:


> Este tema ha sido muy atacado, y la RAE ya ha notificado que retirará esa acepción de la entrada de *pederastia*.




De cualquier manera deberían ahacer la distinción entre pederasta, que es un término jurídico y pedófilo que es un término clínico, como dije antes no todos los pedófilos son pederastas a menos que los sentencien por la comisión de ese delito.


----------



## MHCKA

No son sinónimos, ni siquiera debería existir duda al respecto. 

Homosexual es alguien que tiene la preferencia sexual con gente de su mismo sexo.

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con "la Janis" (sorry por la confiancita chilanga). Las filias son gustos, dice la cita "atracciones a determinadas realidades o situaciones"; lo opuesto a las fobias.

Así hay claustrofilia (atracción por los lugares cerrados) y cosas raras como la coprofilia (hacia el estiércol) y cosas extremadamente raras, como el gusto por las partes amputadas (ver Crash).

La pedofilia, de origen, se refiere al gusto por los niños... de ahí a más de uno le nació la atracción sexual por los niños, el término para eso sigue estando, hasta mi entender, en el mismo carro: pedofilia.

La pederastía es pasar de las palabras a los hechos... es la acción de un adulto abusando sexualmente de un niño.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

*El Salvador* es otro de los países hispanohablantes, en el cual la palabra "pederasta" es asociada exclusivamente a relaciones sexuales o abuso sexual de un adulto hacia un menor. *En ningún caso* se le asocia con la homosexualidad.


----------



## Hartza

Considero un grave error traducir "pederasta" por homosexual. En castellano pederasta significa el abuso sexual de un adulto hacia un/a menor. Relacionar esa actividad delictiva con las personas homosexuales es una barbaridad con un grave componente homofóbico. De hecho la RAE va a eliminar esa asociación, que se encontraba en anteriores ediciones.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Hartza said:


> Considero un grave error traducir "pederasta" por homosexual. En castellano pederasta significa el abuso sexual de un adulto hacia un/a menor.



En realidad no: un pederasta es el abusador. El abuso sexual de un menor es pederastia.



> Relacionar esa actividad delictiva con las personas homosexuales es una barbaridad con un grave componente homofóbico.


Tranquilidad en el frente, por favor. Nadie está haciendo semejante cosa.



> De hecho la RAE va a eliminar esa asociación, que se encontraba en anteriores ediciones.


Se encontraba porque, hace años, se usaba. La RAE no actualiza los archivos a diario, y hay muchísimas palabras (y significados) obsoletos en los diccionarios.


----------



## Hartza

Sobre el post anterior, usted me dice: "¿Nadie está haciendo semejante cosa?".

Cuando uso wordreference para traducir pederasta y me sale "homosexual"... ¿no se está asociando ambas cosas?


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Hartza said:


> Sobre el post anterior, usted me dice: "¿Nadie está haciendo semejante cosa?".
> Cuando uso wordreference para traducir pederasta y me sale "homosexual"... ¿no se está asociando ambas cosas?



Eso es lo que estamos diciendo, que es una acepción obsoleta. 

Y todos los que hemos escrito en este hilo estamos de acuerdo.


----------



## mkellogg

Thank you all!  El País wrote an article about the subject today, quoted me and even linked to this discussion here. 

I will update the Oxford dictionary on WordReference when Oxford gives me the new version of that dictionary entry.
-Mike


----------



## saza

¡Qué ilusión! Enhorabuena.


----------



## Antpax

mkellogg said:


> Thank you all! El País wrote an article about the subject today, quoted me and even linked to this discussion here.
> 
> I will update the Oxford dictionary on WordReference when Oxford gives me the new version of that dictionary entry.
> -Mike


 
Congratulations Mike!! If a newspaper like El País is quoting wordreference, it means that you (and we ) are doing superb .

Cheers.

Ant


----------



## swift

Recientemente, la Iglesia Católica fue fuertemente criticada por las declaraciones de un jerarca de la Iglesia que afirmó que existen pruebas científicas que demuestran el vínculo entre la pedofilia y la homosexualidad.



> Autoridades, médicos y movimientos pro-homosexuales pidieron al  secretario de Estado del Vaticano, Tarcisio Bertone, mostrar las pruebas  que vinculan la homosexualidad con la pedofilia, tal como él afirmó el  lunes en Santiago.
> 
> http://www.nacion.com/2010-04-14/Mundo/FotoVideoDestacado/Mundo2333491.aspx


A pesar de que el uso de "pederasta" con el sentido de "homosexual" parece estar en desuso y de que sea ésta una acepción arcaica, aún queda en el imaginario de muchos la idea de que un pederasta es necesariamente homosexual... Como si los pederastas abusaran únicamente de varones.

Recuerdo que en alguna edición de la Biblia de las Américas se incluye una nota para Deuteronomio 23:18 en la que se dice que "perro" significa "sodomita" y señala que probablemente se trate de un varón que tiene cópula anal con un muchacho. Desgraciadamente no tengo la copia a mano.  Pero el punto es que tradicionalmente se ha asociado la pederastia a las relaciones sexuales entre varones adultos con varones adolescentes, como en la Antigua Grecia. Al respecto, me parece interesante este artículo: http://www.enciclopediaespana.com/Pederastia.html

Un ejemplo sorprendente:



> Otro reproche que se hizo a esta generación fue que en ella se  daba con más frecuencia que en las anteriores el homosexualismo. Esta  acusación ridícula se acentuó, y con la natural pedantería española de  los que se consideraban cultos, se llegó a decir que el instinto sexual  normal era una cosa rara en el tiempo. Si eso hubiera sido  verdad, ya no debía de haber españoles. Según López Silva y sus  amigos, "modernista" y "esteta"  eran palabras sinónimas de *pederasta*. Esta insólita opinión de un  burgués amanerado y tenedor de libros tuvo éxito.
> Cierto que algunos de los escritores notables de este  tiempo eran tachados de homosexualidad.
> 
> 
> AÑO:     1944 - 1949
> AUTOR:     Baroja, Pío
> TÍTULO:     Desde la última vuelta del camino. Memorias
> PAÍS:     ESPAÑA
> TEMA:     19.Memorias y diarios
> PUBLICACIÓN:     Biblioteca Nueva (Madrid), 1978


Con todo, en el uso actual, es rarísimo que alguien use la palabra "pederasta" para refereirse a un homosexual.


----------



## mkellogg

saza said:


> Enhorabuena.


Enhorabuena a vosotros.  Sabía que vuestra conversación aquí sería interesante y útil, y solo he resumido lo que habíais dicho aquí.


----------



## debittoo

Espero que alguien quite esa definición.

Pederasta y homosexualidad no tiene nada que ver, en ninguno de los puntos. Pederasta es aquel hombre que tiene sexo con menores de edad.


----------



## asm

dexterciyo said:


> La definición de _pederastia_ como 'sodomía' y, por extensión, relacionado con la homosexualidad, es una acepción bastante anticuada (hasta el siglo XIX cuando se acuñó la palabra *homosexual*), y nada frecuente en el lenguaje de hoy. Este tema ha sido muy atacado, y la RAE ya ha notificado que retirará esa acepción de la entrada de *pederastia*.
> 
> En inglés, me sorprende que se haya dicho que _pederast_ puede ser lo mismo que _homosexual_. Según el diccionario de Oxford, estas son las definiciones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que son bien diferentes.


Pero si la definicion dice que es entre un "man" y un "boy", definitivamente se puede interpretar de más de una forma. Creo que parte del problema viene de las interpretaciones antiguas (arcaicas) al problema donde se confundian ambos términos. Las explicaciones han sido abundantes en este hilo y no puedo aportar más.


----------



## dexterciyo

> Sin embargo, añade Villanueva, al tratarse de "usos que la gente no entiende como comunes, se va a revisar la entrada en la próxima edición", *la vigesimotercera*, que saldrá a la venta en 2013. En ella, "*la sodomía va a desaparecer como acepción segunda de pederastia*", confirma.
> 
> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/soci.../pederastia/elpepusoc/20100428elpepusoc_8/Tes





> *Artículo enmendado.
> 
> Avance de la vigésima tercera edición*
> 
> *pederastia.*
> (Del gr. παιδεραστία).
> 1. f. Inclinación erótica hacia los niños.
> 2. f. Abuso sexual cometido con niños.
> 3. f. *Práctica del coito anal*.
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltObtenerHtml?origen=RAE&IDLEMA=54555&NEDIC=Si



¿Quiso decir el señor Villanueva que «desaparecerá» de la segunda acepción para pasar a la tercera?


----------



## duvija

Lamentablemente, mucha gente cree que los pederastas son siempre homosexuales. Si tratás de hacer que definan los términos, la gente 'de la calle' no sabe la diferencia...


----------



## SanTheMan

I'm from Spain and never, never ever I've heard "pederasta" for "homosexual". Here "pederast" has been always referred as a child abuser (girls or boys).


----------



## duvija

Esa pregunta se la tendríamos que hacer a un homosexual. Ver si alguna vez sintieron que la gente dice 'pederasta', mientras piensa 'homosexual' (o más bien la inversa). Muchos padres no quieren que un homosexual se acerque a sus hijos chicos. (lo comprobé yo misma).

Es como con el racismo, que los que se dan cuenta de su existencia son los discriminados, aunque los hablantes juren y perjuren que no pretendieron ser racistas.

(No es un tema fácil, pero que existe, existe). Que un idioma tenga dos palabras diferentes para temas cercanos pero diferentes, no significa que la gente piense que son totalmente distintos.) Y ahí viene Whorf al ataque.


----------



## Paula83

obz said:


> La única definición que se encuentra en el DRAE es
> "1. m. Hombre que comete pederastia."


 
But, pederastía also means "sodomía", which means to have anal sex.
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=pederastia

AH, Ok, término obsoleto, ya entendí


----------



## españenglish

aommoa said:


> no son sinonimos
> 
> y anemoah, creo que en españa es por debajo de 13 años, entre 13 y 16 creo que hay un limbo.



Efectivamente, en España la edad de consentimiento sexual es a los 13 años -aunque parezca muy fuerte-, que no tiene nada que ver con la mayoría de edad, que son los 18 años. Aún así, yo creo que la persona agredida es menor de edad, se considera delito igualmente. Que alguien que lo sepa me corrija.

Con respecto a lo de 'pederasta' = _homosexual_ me ha sorprendido muchísimo porque en España al menos no es así, como ya han dicho. Yo recomendaría que tampoco nos fiáramos tanto de los diccionarios, pues la RAE contiene muchas barbaridades. Y además, en algunos casos, aunque se usen determinados vocablos no significa que este uso no sea discriminatorio u ofensivo y cuyo significado los diccionario deberían eliminar. Como creo que es el caso, sea el idioma que sea.


----------



## jorgema

Lo de *pederastia *por _homosexualidad _tiene una historia muy antigua, y es cierto que antiguamente el sentido de la primera palabra era ese, un hombre que mantenía relaciones sexuales con otro hombre, lo que también se llamaba *sodomía*, (aunque en realidad, este término se aplicaba más bien a las relaciones anales, por lo tanto también serían y eran posibles entre hombre y mujer).
Creo que en muchos escritores antiguos españoles se encontrarán ejemplos de *pederasta *usado con ese sentido.


----------



## Fernita

*Muchas gracias a todos.*
*La pregunta fue contestada ampliamente.*

*El hilo queda cerrado.*

*Fernita*
*Moderadora.*


----------

